# Your 08'-09' Trophy Bucks! Any Buck is a Trophy!



## TeamFaith (Jun 14, 2006)

I'll get this started.... I love browsing thru this Hunting Board and looking at ALL the trophies that have been Harvested. The kids, the Wives, the girlfriends, the grandpa's and grandma's, the best friends, the co-workers and so on! To me, any deer worth shooting is a trophy, so lets see all those Trophies out there. I'll start it off with my Wife's big 10 point, my 14 year old with his 8 point, my 10 year old with his 8 point and myself with my 12 point. All killed in McMullen County, all killed with a Remington 270 150 Gr and all four killed with Neck Shots!


----------



## vvflash04 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great year for you guys, congrats..
I didn't kill nothing but time this year but had fun doing it , I could of taken a picture of all the empty beer bottles.
Would that have counted???


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Great deer! here's mine:


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

I love these kinda post.......you can scroll through 1 post and see 50 different peoples bucks, ALL of the outstanding in their own way. This is my east Texas heavy weight. Biggest bodied buck I ever shot. Field dressed 150lbs......I'm used to my hill country buck struggling to reach 100lbs dressed.


----------



## SUGARDOC (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice deer. Were they all harvested on the same ranch?


----------



## mr. buck (Jan 11, 2009)

nice 8 with a kicker off of the right G2, taken in shackelford county. Unfortunately I hit him a little bit back at last light the night before and decided to back out. by the time i found him the next AM, the coyotes had long since gone.


----------



## KansasHunter (Dec 20, 2006)

Why I go to Kansas...


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

My son and I with the 8 I took on our place in Houston County the week before thanksgiving.


----------



## txfishhunt (Feb 16, 2008)

Buck I took Jan 08 last weekend of season. Leon County


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

nice asz bucks there


----------



## revag12 (Jul 5, 2005)

My son's 10 pt. from this year. Low fence ranch near Sabinal.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Dimmit county cull buck, 2days after Christmas


----------



## wadehedtke (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey texas8point, did you have a biologist look at that deer? he looks to have an inverted rack on his right side? Would be an aweful big drop to beat in the muy grande.


----------



## Alex3 (Mar 29, 2006)

My largest buck to date 10 pts 4 1/2 years old 135 BC. Got a last minute invite from a good friend on Sun at lunch time. Shot this big boy at last legal light. Best of all my wife and 2 kids were there to share it all with me. Daughter is afraid of the deer so she and wife were hiding in the truck for the photos.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

nice bucks!!!!


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Not my deer but I was there for both of them. My little brothers 8 pt and my buddy's 8. Both deer were 5 1/2 mgmt deer and great trophy's. Taken in Frio county.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

I got nothing this year even though I hunted hard.But I did find something.

Honor The Game

If the only thing important about hunting is what we can hang on the wall, then we are not really hunters and bring little honor to ourselves or what we hunt,or why.
GH August 1981

This quote made all the days I spent outdoors hunting and enjoying nature dearer to my heart.

My next trophy will come. They are all trophys to me.

And by the way you guys that did get yours,you did a great job.Keep up the good work. 2coolers rule!


----------



## porkchop (Jul 23, 2006)

My last day of the season buck that I got on Sunday.


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

My management 8 out of Brooks Co.


----------



## 300 R.U.M.-DUM (Jun 4, 2008)

Man I sure wish I could post a pic on this thread!! Awesome deer guys!!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Titus Bass said:


> I got nothing this year even though I hunted hard.But I did find something.
> 
> Honor The Game
> 
> ...


Maybe you didn't get this seasons trophy, but with a hunting philosophy like yours, you didn't go home "empty handed". ......Great quote btw...........great thread TeamFaith ,,,,,green to ya........


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

i'm w/ u faith. it doesnt have to be a 180 to be a trophy to me. when i look at the animals on my wall, it always takes me back to that day and that hunt and that place and thats what makes it a trophy to me. its all in the be-holder.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Yeah well I forgot to take a picture of the spike I shot back in November.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I didn't kill him this year. But I did see him two days in a row and closed to within 230 yards on a stalk from 700 yards away. Had a neck shot and a rest, only needed to exhale and squeeze.










Watched this guy all evening and he was at 270 yards.


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

Heres mine.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I shot this one with my bow before Christmas, so far it is my best to date with a bow.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Ten point killed 2nd weekend of January. Scored 141 with broke brow tines. By far my best buck ever!!!


----------



## jw1228 (Apr 22, 2006)

I posted these up already but this was by far mine and my wifes best season to date. The first is my wife with her Fredericksburg beast she shot over thanksgiving that gave her 2 chances and one missed shot over 15 minutes, the second is my average hill contry opening weekend buck and, the third is my 7 1/2 yr old King Ranch managment buck he scored mid 130's.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Capt. Sandbar ... !!! Nice deer ... !!! You too, everyone else ... !


----------



## PrisonerOnGalvetraz (Sep 12, 2006)

6 by 6 Red Stag


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

he had some "junk"


----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)

Mexico 179 4/8 12 point


----------



## Marsh Monkey (Jul 16, 2004)

Mine and my fathers from Edwards county. Not bad for a drought year.


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

Lots of great looking deer there, everyone. Here's some from up North. My 237lb bow kill buck, my gun season buck, Timmy's buck and others. Then, last Saturday, 5 of us shot 16 antlerless deer. We've got deer coming outa our a**es up here.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Heres mine from opening weekend and my daughters first ever deer the first weekend in December.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Great deer dad. Both of them. I think she's got ya beat a little on spread, but mass is all you. Sure is good to see so many young folks in this thread......Congrats to all the dad's with the young'uns first deer.........


----------



## vvflash04 (Oct 2, 2007)

300 R.U.M.-DUM said:


> Man I sure wish I could post a pic on this thread!! Awesome deer guys!!


I hear you !!!!


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

*My Brewster County Mule Deer*

My first Muley


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

I got this 8 pt cull this year and helped my dad get his ten pt...think i enjoyed watching him get that deer more! His widest to date and he was sure proud of it!


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

1st picture not advised unless u want to smell and get a taste of antelope Arse... UGGGG, they tricked me..... With a booner like this I was not thinking clearly lol.


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

*Our '08 Trophies*

Back in October my brother and I went on our first Axis hunt. So first are our Axis photos (me then him - they both had 30" beams), then the 2nd weekend of deer season I shot my biggest buck to yet (10 pointer, 17.5 IS), last is my oldest boys best buck to date we had been watching him on and off camera but he didn't get a shot at him until the 2nd weekend in December. We didn't know at the time but he had lost one of his brows during the rut. It was a very good year for us, our best to date.

Earl


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Buck I was glad to get on Thanksgiving day. We have a habit of naming our deer and "somehow" this one got stuck with Mr. Ed


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

activescrape said:


> Buck I was glad to get on Thanksgiving day. We have a habit of naming our deer and "somehow" this one got stuck with Mr. Ed


Ole "Bucket necked" buck! Bigun!


----------



## damnboat3 (Feb 20, 2006)

*my kansas buck*

320# 151 inch Kansas deer


----------



## catfishcaldwell81 (Jan 14, 2009)

Good job on all these posts - good bucks!!!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

*here's another*

December 10 deer


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

stew1tx said:


> 1st picture not advised unless u want to smell and get a taste of antelope Arse... UGGGG, they tricked me..... With a booner like this I was not thinking clearly lol.


Oh God ... how'd that goat taste? Ha ha ha ha ... nice animal ... !


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

I was able to shoot my first Antelope this year. I shot an 8pt in the OK panhandle.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Doe taken Saturday of late youth season.

Buck taken on Sunday of same weekend.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

The meat was and still is awesome. Probably the best meat on this continent if you get one that has eaten grass all it's life versus sage. The nose, well it smelled like well, use your imagination.


----------



## Ldubya (May 4, 2008)

*my first muley buck. pecos county*


----------



## webfoot96 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Best Season Ever*

I had an incredible season. In May I shot my first Axis. In October I shot my first bow buck off our family ranch in the Hill Country (my best buck up until December). In December I shot a 12 down in South Texas. I'm going to try and include other "trophies" from our Hill Country Ranch.

1) Axis

2) Bow buck

3) Bow buck back from Taxi

4) South Texas

Still haven't mastered the whole resizing / picture posting thing but you get the idea.


----------



## webfoot96 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Family Ranch Trophies*

From our family place

1) 9pt with busted g2

2) 9pt

3) Main Frame 10 with kicker

4) "Lucky"--both sides busted off and eye gouged out


----------



## leadhead (Mar 30, 2006)

My ten point two years ago. Biggest to date. I hope the picture uploads. (First time picture poster)


----------



## Aggiewes (Jan 10, 2005)

10 pt taken in Coryell County on Dec 5


----------



## faulkje (Jun 9, 2005)

*South Texas Experience*

Two of my grandson's trophy's from hunt's I have taken him on in South Texas (Beeville area).


----------



## golffisherbob (Aug 11, 2005)

*Buck Size*

Teamfaith why is your wife's buck bigger than yours?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Wow this went way back..


----------

